# Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag?



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

So tonight a bunch of us got together and helped put the finishing work on our friends bag set up. Long story short fronts dont go as low as we all would like them to go. He is running the UVair Sport bags over a B&G coilover shock. We came up with the conclusion that the metal sleeve on the inside of the bag is hitting the top mounting plate and stopping the bag from collapsing further. We are thinking about cutting the sleeve on the inside an inch because that is what would be need to get the car at the sweet spot. Do you guys think it is a good idea or we are all out of our minds. I bring this up because i am going to be running the same set up on my car when the set up comes. Your opp will be of great help. We talked about it for about an hour and none of us could see what the big deal would be about cutting it an inch. We know its there to prevent the bag from hitting the shock body but again the sleeve doesnt run all the way up the inside of the bag (for obvious reasons) and we dont see a problem with cutting an inch out. At least thats what we think that sleeve is for.
just goes to show that the last inch is the hardest to get


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (SD auto NY)*

Paul, thats what I am running... Most of us that use that setup are having a similar issue.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (CapeGLS)*

would trimming the sleeve actually do anything?


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

the sleeve is there to keep it from collapsing further, the way the bag is designed if it collapses any more than that it will rip a hole in it. something like the inside expanding too far, that's what zack at universal told me.
with all of these people getting their cars low with bag over coils why is this car not getting low enough? plenty of people are running the same setup and getting the car to touch the ground or at least come really close to it.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (SD auto NY)*

Here is a link to the patent document for the Universal Air Aerosports, which contains cross-sectional drawings of what's inside:
http://www.universalairsuspens...t.pdf
If you look at Figure 8, which isn't even fully collpased, you can see what will touch if you cut out the metal sleeve. You'll get contact right around #92 and #86 (in Figure 8) and you'll pinch the rubber, and possibly cut it. It won't get any lower because the other two steel internal sleeves will touch, and you'll run the risk of damaging the internal sleeve and causing a leak. 
You cannot cut the internal sleeeve








What type of car is this that won't get any lower?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_with all of these people getting their cars low with bag over coils why is this car not getting low enough? plenty of people are running the same setup and getting the car to touch the ground or at least come really close to it.

you know the owner hes never happy


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
You cannot cut the internal sleeeve








What type of car is this that won't get any lower?


well his car is a mk4 and my car is a mk3 the thing is we are both running wide wheels in the front and the coilover set up was the the spring was below the tire and the rim and tire were booth super close to the spring. so u cant run the bag at the same the spring was. I guess ill have to mess with it when i get my stuff next week.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (SD auto NY)*

I highly doubt that it's the bag preventing you guys from getting lower. You mentioned that you guys are both running wide wheels. Mind telling us the specs of the wheel/tire combo? With bag over coils, the bag can be spun virtually precisely to the lowest point without sacrificing contact with the tire/rubbing the bag.
Who's this for? Vinny? if so, 205/45 is a bit tall if you guys are aiming for lower....



_Modified by tmvw at 11:52 AM 8-9-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (tmvw)*

were all having the same problem.. 
some guys can have the bag behind the wheel so they can go low, but all 3 of us have wide front wheels and need the bag above it..

i just cant wait for my bagyard struts to come and ill be done with this


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (ryanmiller)*

and notched frame


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

glad i didn't rush into doing bags over coils...

_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_ 
i just cant wait for my bagyard struts to come and ill be done with this









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 2:35 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

the bagyard fronts are so nice, if i had the money i'd definitely be jumping on those, but i still think you should be able to get the car really low with the bag over coil and modifying the upper mount. 
from seeing the HPS upper mounts/camber plates it looks like you could use those (or something similar) to get 1/2-1" lower


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*

my front is decent now.. but the problem is when you get low with areosports, they dont raise up high.. like vinny's still couldn't get off the lift last night all the way up.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Did you guys drive it around at all? Was it a good ride w. the bags inflated even though the coils were super low?
Sounds so noob, but i havent even been low on my coils w. bags yet.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

mine rides nice at like 1-2 finger gap, anything higher its really rough..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (Afazz)*

The design that Afazz posted is for hte double bellow bag, unlike hte new desgin that everyone else is running that is a single bellow bag. so the way it compresses its different.. 
I think that cutting some of the inside inner part is no big deal, but i wouldnt cut anymore than 1/2" and that part is attached to the bottom part of the bag, so compressing it to cut it and not f'ing up the actual rubber its gonna be a more of a pita than the cutting it self. 
I think the car should be able to go low, how far above the tire does the bag sit??? the bag can compress and touch the tire, but then the car cant drive all the way down because it'll rub a hole on the bag, but i think the collars arent threaded low enough or close enough to the tire.


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

it compresses the same on the inside the only difference is the outside doesn't roll up like the single bellow bag does.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I think the car should be able to go low, how far above the tire does the bag sit??? the bag can compress and touch the tire, but then the car cant drive all the way down because it'll rub a hole on the bag, but i think the collars arent threaded low enough or close enough to the tire. 

It sounds as though I'm in the same position as these guys. My bag is just millimeters above my tire (it touches once fully deflated) and I'm still not tucking much tire up front. Coilovers could definitely go lower because they can spin down below the tire without contacting. 
The only other thing to start altering is the upper bushing and bearing or toying with tire/wheel sizing which I plan to do.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (Santi)*

its low now







hes a happy camper


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (PAULITO)*

LOL. what did you guys end up doing?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (Santi)*

strut bearing got a big trim, tab above the control arms got bent up (they will be trimmed soon) it needs some finishing work but it made the 20+ mile drive home with no issue and it really looks killer slammed.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

i ride it a tad higher than the coils and it rides mint. its still not low enough. the frame is like 3/4" from the ground. which im stumped on the bag is at the lowest point that it wont hit while fully deflated. because i need to be able to drive almost all the way down.
2 limiting factors, 1 minimal the other rather serious.
1st the wrong upper plates(the onle ones im running) turned out to be the bottoms, so we milled some top ones at work but they are alluminum and are thicker than the ones included with the bags.
2- the passenger bag collapses ove the top which is mint. it doesnt come near the bag. the drivers side how ever is collapsing at the bottom which interferes with the tire. my pass side has lets say 1" to be threaded down, the drivers side... nearing 2". im going to contact kevin maybe its a faulty bag. who knows.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

thats weird. glad to hear its running though. 
But you dont need upper plates, i mean something like 1/8" thick just so the bearing can make contact is enough. 
Or you can use your spring top from the coils. 
the bags compress over top and bottom of the clamps, not only on one side. 
and also, why do u have to drive all the way down??? 
what did u use to bend the pieces that lip the control arms?? 


_Modified by Santi at 9:54 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

heat and a pry bar, but we are going to pull the control arm and trim and weld that thing shut so it shouldnt interfere at all. 
about the bag though its really wierd because on is situated real close to the tire up and when deflated doesnt come close. the other however when deflated, sit on the tire when positioned at the same hieght up.
i told him the same thing about who cares if you can drive it all the way down and he mentioned a good point, since the guages arent in and we dont know if there is a leak and he didnt want the front to drop on the highway and rip a bag. he will take care it and it will be perfect soon


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

whats the point of "im the lowest" on bags when you cant drive it that low and only be low sitting still..... bogus
in vinny's respect he actualy drove low on coils
he should want to do the same on bags


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_2- the passenger bag collapses ove the top which is mint. it doesnt come near the bag. the drivers side how ever is collapsing at the bottom which interferes with the tire. my pass side has lets say 1" to be threaded down, the drivers side... nearing 2". im going to contact kevin maybe its a faulty bag. who knows.

Check out this post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3824387

_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_figured it out.. nothing big.. the bag was actually upside down (came preassembled and have no right way up or down) so when I went lower and it "folded" it folded downward rather than upward like the DS. Should be an easy fix by flipping the bag.. 


Could that be the problem?
My answer above about cutting the sleeve is exactly what Zach from Universal Air told me ~6 months ago when I asked the same question. He also said they can crimp any external 'bag onto the aerosport internals, but I guess I don't know for sure if the internal design has changed.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*

if you had to flip the bag the air line would be on top, and would have to move when you turn the wheel, i dont think it would be that easy.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_if you had to flip the bag the air line would be on top, and would have to move when you turn the wheel, i dont think it would be that easy.

I had that issue sorta. When I had both bags sitting with the same side up (with metal sleeves at the top), the airline hole was on top of one bag while the hole on the other bag was on the bottom. 
I carefully drilled the other hole out (at an angle) and then threaded it to accept the airline. Grabbed a plug and plugged up the original hole. I took it to a shop and had them pressure check it, everything works fine and now they're both pointing the correct direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I noticed the same thing when I got a new bag from UAS, the internals were upside down on the new bag compared to the bags I already had.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (sweep'n'streets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_heat and a pry bar, but we are going to pull the control arm and trim and weld that thing shut so it shouldnt interfere at all. 

i need heat... and a lift.. he shouldnt drive it too low because the bag in a big bump can compress and rub on the tire. not because is not cool, but because of the issues in can bring when the bag is too close to the tire. 

_Quote, originally posted by *sweep’n’streets* »_whats the point of "im the lowest" on bags when you cant drive it that low and only be low sitting still..... bogus
in vinny's respect he actualy drove low on coils
he should want to do the same on bags 

no body is arguing whos the lowest, its about just going lower... And obviously all the ones that hit the fllor w/ the subframe are the lowest... 
and Vinny wasnt the only one that drove low all the time, and driving low is awesome, but the problem is driving too low of a PSI and he mgiht rub a hole in the bag w/ the tire. thats all..


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (sweep'n'streets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweep’n’streets* »_whats the point of "im the lowest" on bags when you cant drive it that low and only be low sitting still..... bogus
in vinny's respect he actualy drove low on coils
he should want to do the same on bags 

well i dont exactly drive my car high ether. i too would like to drive low on bags but if i have to be higher then i wa son coils to drive around so be it. i can also nmess with spacign the front wheels out too.
i just wanted to see if cutting the metal tub would be that big a deal


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

so spill the beans frame layers. what is it. my bushings are cut to the max, threaded as low as i can.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i need heat... and a lift.. he shouldnt drive it too low because the bag in a big bump can compress and rub on the tire. not because is not cool, but because of the issues in can bring when the bag is too close to the tire. 
no body is arguing whos the lowest, its about just going lower... And obviously all the ones that hit the fllor w/ the subframe are the lowest... 
and Vinny wasnt the only one that drove low all the time, and driving low is awesome, but the problem is driving too low of a PSI and he mgiht rub a hole in the bag w/ the tire. thats all.. 


dude working on a lift is heaven haha. 
yeah def not about lowest, its just about maximizing the bags potential and just getting all the **** out of the way to get it there


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

well here was my thought process. which doesnt work.
40 series on a 17, you lay frame but dont get to the rim.
45 series would keep it higher so you can get closer to the rim before laying frame. 
seems that everyone on the floor with 17s is on 40 series and prob just spings the bag down further.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_well here was my thought process. which doesnt work.
40 series on a 17, you lay frame but dont get to the rim.
45 series would keep it higher so you can get closer to the rim before laying frame. 
seems that everyone on the floor with 17s is on 40 series and prob just spings the bag down further.

paul mentioned something about you wanting to touch wheel








go 18's then


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_well here was my thought process. which doesnt work.
40 series on a 17, you lay frame but dont get to the rim.
45 series would keep it higher so you can get closer to the rim before laying frame. 
seems that everyone on the floor with 17s is on 40 series and prob just spings the bag down further.

but the more u spin the bag down u cant drive the car as low as u want cus u will have bag rubbing tire issues


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_
but the more u spin the bag down u cant drive the car as low as u want cus u will have bag rubbing tire issues









what?
no


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*

yes cus the closer the spin the bag down to the tire the more chance u have of the tire ripping the bag when the bag does not have full pressure (while driving)
remember- we are both runnign wheels that are 8.5 and 9'' wide in the front. as santi said before if ur driving with the the bags, lets say at half psi, if u hit a bump the tire can rub the bag


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_yes cus the closer the spin the bag down to the tire the more chance u have of the tire ripping the bag when the bag does not have full pressure (while driving)
remember- we are both runnign wheels that are 8.5 and 9'' wide in the front. as santi said before if ur driving with the the bags, lets say at half psi, if u hit a bump the tire can rub the bag

the tire is smaller in diameter, (or even width, if you choose to) so whatever clearance you have now with the taller tire, just apply that same clearance to the smaller tire, but with the bag lower on the strut.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*

ok i see what ur saying i was saying it as if he was keeping his current tire set up


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_ok i see what ur saying i was saying it as if he was keeping his current tire set up


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
seems that everyone on the floor with 17s is on *40 series* and prob just spings the bag down further.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
go 18's then






























sooner than later. i found a set. waiting on a reply


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

your car on 18's will be nuts


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Vinny, do you have any pics of the strut??? 

_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
the tire is smaller in diameter, (or even width, if you choose to) so whatever clearance you have now with the taller tire, just apply that same clearance to the smaller tire, but with the bag lower on the strut.

If the bag sits on the tire when full deflated, and when the car is gonna move and thee isnt enough air inflating the bag to lift off the tire it'll ruba hole.. 
Its happened, to Brian Fantana, and John_1152.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
If the bag sits on the tire when full deflated, and when the car is gonna move and thee isnt enough air inflating the bag to lift off the tire it'll ruba hole.. 
Its happened, to Brian Fantana, and John_1152. 

True story


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

thats what i dont want to happen


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_thats what i dont want to happen

Itll be a nice ~190 everytime


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

I have the clamp sitting right next to my tire and I still have plenty of clearance from the bag to the tire (at ride pressure) and I run a 8.5 with a 225/40.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

So when do we get pictures? The cell phone shots arent cutting it anymore!


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Itll be a nice ~190 everytime
















190 meaning psi?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_
190 meaning psi?









no $$$ if you pop one


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_So when do we get pictures? The cell phone shots arent cutting it anymore!









mail me your camera. ill take pics and send it back. or keep it. for a bit.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
no $$$ if you pop one

ahhh sorry im half retarded


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_If the bag sits on the tire when full deflated, and when the car is gonna move and thee isnt enough air inflating the bag to lift off the tire it'll ruba hole.. 
Its happened, to Brian Fantana, and John_1152. 

that doesn't really say what i was trying to say.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
mail me your camera. ill take pics and send it back. or keep it. for a bit.

















Ill just wait till H20


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

i have the ACC kit and it worked perfect for me..
my bags is sittin over my KONI coil over and as of right now the lowest part of my sub frame is on the floor...im also lookin to go a lil lower were the hole car is on the floor...


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

you run non wide wheels which makes it easier to lower the bag more


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_you run non wide wheels which makes it easier to lower the bag more

yea but the back wheels are right there on the fender... but i have enough space were i could still drive...


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

yea thats what i mean u have thin wheels and they are at the fender meaning u are able to spin the bag way down


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

and the fender isn't hitting the rim with subframe on the ground


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_i have the ACC kit and it worked perfect for me..
my bags is sittin over my KONI coil over and as of right now the lowest part of my sub frame is on the floor...im also lookin to go a lil lower were the hole car is on the floor...

Give us a sideshot....


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_i have the ACC kit and it worked perfect for me..
my bags is sittin over my KONI coil over and as of right now the lowest part of my sub frame is on the floor...im also lookin to go a lil lower were the hole car is on the floor...









No way. Not unless youve modified the strut.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
No way. Not unless youve modified the strut.

correct would have to modify or get a coilover thats goes lower then the koni's


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

your subframe isn't on the ground, clearly, as there's still light shining through the ~1-2" gap on the ground


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

So you modified your koni? What did you do? You don't seem to be laying frame!


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

in my post i stated that the lowest part of my frame is on the floor juss to give everyone a picture of how low i am...the part im speakin of is the part under the dog bone mount so u can see under the car and by this week the car should be on the floor in the front...
i didnt modify my koni's im goin to so the car would completly lay frame....
but for the back thats the furthest my beem would allow me to go


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

*Here is a picture of my bag airred out. I took my fender off and took this picture.* As you can there is about 1/8" of clearance... which I feel is safe clearance. Now if you look in the back behind the key and rolled bag you can see my bag mount. Now I could spin this down another 3/8-1/2" easy and I wouldn't have any rubbing issues aired up but if I were to air my car out the bag will no doubt be touching the tire.... and then some.. it will get pressed into the tire. Which is fine (...kinda but not really) if I don't drive all the way down... now if I were to hit a bump... and it bottoms out it would definitely cause some problems.

Just something to consider....










_Modified by Plain at 1:36 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_in my post i stated that the lowest part of my frame is on the floor juss to give everyone a picture of how low i am...the part im speakin of is the part under the dog bone mount so u can see under the car and by this week the car should be on the floor in the front...
i didnt modify my koni's im goin to so the car would completly lay frame....
but for the back thats the furthest my beem would allow me to go 

My koni/uvair bag combo up front doesnt go that low. You still have a sway? CNotched?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

I dont know if were stealing the thread of what....
But yea my Konis dont go nearly that low with the frame notched, sway removed, and bushing modified. I am very skeptical of your claim.
PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Cutting metal sleeve on inside of UVair Sport bag? (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_ 
i just cant wait for my bagyard struts to come and ill be done with this









and onto replacing struts because of blown out oil seals and replacing worn o-rings....Sorry I just don't like the idea of sealing against the strut tube....not as reliable in the long run


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My koni/uvair bag combo up front doesnt go that low. You still have a sway? CNotched?
[/QUOTE* »_ 


They_Call_Me_Bob said:


> I dont know if were stealing the thread of what....
> But yea my Konis dont go nearly that low with the frame notched, sway removed, and bushing modified. I am very skeptical of your claim.
> PROVE ME WRONG






They_Call_Me_Bob said:


> ok to answer both of your questions im goin to exsplain wat i did the best way i could...
> i have koni basics in the front and when i first dropped my car on bags my car wasnt as slammed as i wanted it to be, so i took off my front wheel and sat there tryin to figure out a way to drop it atleast an inch or so...
> so while looking at the strut i noticed that i still had 2 adustable screws to adjust the spring still left on and the top one had a lip on it were the sping sat around...so what i noticed was that the bag sat on the top of the locking screws lip instead on sitting on the locking screw it self...so out of the 2 screws i took out the top one and and screw the bottom one all the way down untill the locking screw couldnt screw anymore and i sat the bag on that so now wen i did that i was able to drop the car an extra 11/2 to 2 inches didnt measure so im not sure but u can see in the pic...
> ill have pics later to give a better picture of wat im tryin to explain


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

You removed the upper locking collar. Guess what, both him and I have done the same thing. I also have camber plates (no oem bushing) and he runs a modified oem bushing. Neither of us (seem) as low are you are.
We both run koni coilovers!


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

how low are u?


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

oh and no i didnt have time to remove my sway bar and knotch my frame should be done this week


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_oh and no i didnt have time to remove my sway bar and knotch my frame should be done this week

so you still have your fsb and unmodified frame rails but your laying frame?


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

not fully laying frame but close juss the middle were the dog bone mount is... and i made that example to jus give a better perspective of how low the car really is and alot of people seen it up close and its crazy low for wat it is...
BTW ya car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

Post up a side profile shot of the car bagged out.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

The car seems low, but the front lip seems like its sitting night than mine and my car isnt touching ground yet... 
SO there is something missing here somewhere, I'm not saying you (prospect tuner) are lying, but at the same time other people w/ the setup that you have arent near as low. Or even w/ modified set-ups. 
I wanna see a picture of your front strut w/ the bag on it. (if you have any) otherwise jsut turn your wheel and take one, and a side profile of the car all down. It just doesnt seem like a simple bag over coils w/ a collar removed and still ahve a sway bar in and no notch in the frame and its touching ground....








I removed my sway bar and notched my frmae when i was on coilovers before i had bags because i was hitting my axles... This is an 1 1/2"-2" higher than i am now, SO for now i'm gonna say somethings different w/ your car, or your jsut the luckiest man alive


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...=1055
heres a link to the thread check it out will have better pic up soon


----------

